# How quickly do rams pair off?



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

About a month ago my roommate bought 2 German Blue Rams. One of them died fairly quickly, so I put the other one in my discus tank. About a week ago I bought a male for her. The two seemed to hang out near each other. I figured that was expected, as they were the only two in the tank. I did not expect them to pair off yet.

Well today, the two of them are taking turns digging holes in the sand around one plant. Whenever the discus go over by that plant, the male ram confronts them. The funny part is, the plant they chose is right in the middle of the tank, so the rams wont let them cross to the other side of the tank. 

Anyway, did my two rams pair off already? I've never kept rams before, so I am not sure I know what to look for as far as behavior.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Sounds like they did.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Here is a video. The female is digging in this video. Sometimes the male goes and helps her though.

[yt]RArwt4nZqz4[/yt]


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Looks like a pair to me. Look at that pink belly.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Yeah her belly has turned much more pink lately.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

That's cool. I've never seen them do that.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I've seen them pair off the day they were bought. they also spawned three days later, but they were guarding a site in the aquarium store.


----------



## DigzTheBeatz (Dec 6, 2010)

I had the same thing happen with my pair of german blues. They paired off the day I bought them and spawned just a few days later. Sadly, they ate all the fry. Still do. :/


----------

